# Halloween Horror Nights 2012



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey guys,

I thought I'd post this cool video I made of my visit to Halloween Horror Nights at Universal Studios Hollywood this year!

Awesome time - especially the Walking Dead mazes, etc!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

What did you shoot with? Nice vid. We're heading down to go there Thursday. Can't wait!


----------



## Tha_liks (Sep 14, 2012)

i went last weekend as well, it was awesome, last year i was there when the gates opened til it was closed and only managed to get into 3 out of the 7 mazes and vouched never to go again dude to over crowdedness.

This year my girlfriend told me about the Front of the line pass, you basically pay double the admiration fee and you go thru a VIP line for all the mazes, tram, and rides ONCE , .... It was AWESOME! It literally took me longer to walk past all the people standing in line then it did for me to get in the maze, wait time for me was about 1 or 2min per maze and ride, while others waited 1.5 to 2 hours per maze

well worth the extra price


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Tha_liks said:


> i went last weekend as well, it was awesome, last year i was there when the gates opened til it was closed and only managed to get into 3 out of the 7 mazes and vouched never to go again dude to over crowdedness.
> 
> This year my girlfriend told me about the Front of the line pass, you basically pay double the admiration fee and you go thru a VIP line for all the mazes, tram, and rides ONCE , .... It was AWESOME! It literally took me longer to walk past all the people standing in line then it did for me to get in the maze, wait time for me was about 1 or 2min per maze and ride, while others waited 1.5 to 2 hours per maze
> 
> well worth the extra price


I splurged for the front of line passes just for this reason. I can't wait.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

We just got back from HHN Universal and had a blast. The Front of Line passes were well worth the money in our opinion. I don't think I would have had the patience to wait in all those lines. I was also really impressed with the park staff, very professional, and the scares were fantastic. The Terror Tram wasn't the scariest but I loved the haunted trail type haunt that it was.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Never been. I generally prefer Knott's Scary Farm and I usually try to squeeze in the Queen Mary Dark Harbor. I have heard good things about Universal though.


----------

